# Cat and Kittin in Jonesboro,AR



## Brandie~Leigh (Nov 3, 2009)

There is a vet clinic here in Jonesboro, AR that has one cat and one kitten that are "give-aways" someone turned them in and the clinic has given them a temporary home in their boarding area. Now that the holidays are getting closer, if nobody gives them a home then they will put these innocent animals down to make room for the paying boarders. If anyone lives in the nearby area and is interested please let me know and I will give you the information. If you are just a tad out of driving range I'd be willing to pick them up and meet you somewhere close by. 
I will find out more information such as gender/color etc.. if anyone is interested.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Vets* that put unwanted animals down? That's really sad.  

I hope they find new homes.


----------



## Brandie~Leigh (Nov 3, 2009)

Me too! I can't completely blame the vet clinic because they do care for them for quite a while. But now they just don't have the room. But I agree, it's very sad. I have Belle and Beau and there really isn't any more room in our apartment for another cat. Nor do they take too kindly to other animals. They are litter mates and get along swimmingly with each other and have cooperated with my dad's animals on short visits to his house, but I've committed to them and can't bring any extras into our home right now. 
So in short terms, I would love to bring them home but I just can't right now. So again, if anyone is interested please let me know.


----------

